# Mount TV without Screwing into Wall



## kobrakai7272 (Jul 2, 2017)

Moving into a new house.  I am planning to mount the TV above the fireplace.  However, the wall above the mantle is decorative wood paneling and I really, REALLY don't want to drill screws into it.  Thoughts on mounting the TV without screwing into and ruining this nice wood paneling.  The ceiling is drywall so, if a mounting device exists that allows mounting from rafters without being too clunky, I'd be open to that.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2017)

I use a ceiling mount myself. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...unt&rh=i:aps,k:tv+ceiling+mount&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## AsRock (Jul 2, 2017)

A actual real fire place ?, i ask as be careful of the amount of heat from the fireplace and and even more so when cleaning it.

Might want to make sure the chimney is properly cleaned too before installing the TV.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Jul 3, 2017)

In case you are actually planning on using the fireplace, then first start a fire and see how much heat and smoke it gives off. After that you can plan onwards.

Otherwise it doesn’t really matter what you do. There are plenty of wall hung mounts available (Amazon, eBay, …), and it all depends on your wishes.
Just don’t “forget” to find the ceiling joists when you’re installing it.


----------



## Laki89 (Jul 3, 2017)

AsRock said:


> A actual real fire place ?, i ask as be careful of the amount of heat from the fireplace


Totally agree, personally i would never consider putting anything near real fire especially not above fire

fire burning, huge...huge structure colapse


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2017)

5DVX0130 said:


> In case you are actually planning on using the fireplace, then first start a fire and see how much heat and smoke it gives off. After that you can plan onwards.
> 
> Otherwise it doesn’t really matter what you do. There are plenty of wall hung mounts available (Amazon, eBay, …), and it all depends on your wishes.
> Just don’t “forget” to find the ceiling joists when you’re installing it.



Yeah i be worried about the heat from the chimney, and if it's a open fire black smoke gets released from the front of them which would concern me over time as it might tint the screen over time.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 3, 2017)

You're going to want that TV hanging from something very sturdy like a stud, or you're going to want to put it on a mount like a TV stand. It's not like you can use double-sided tape.

 If you're unable to drill or screw into that wall then you're either going to have to relocate the TV or make peace with putting a hole in the wall (specifically two holes )which are about a quarter inch in diameter each ,if you do it right it's pretty easy to cover them up,  patching wood is very easy, they make a paste you can pick the same color as the wood panel you have and youd never know that there was a whole there.

 There's also some pretty " low aesthetic impact " TV stands that maybe surprising to you, if you search around on Amazon


----------



## Frick (Jul 3, 2017)

Why would you put anything besides paint on a chimney anyway?


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 3, 2017)

Strange comments, did any of you actually see fireplace at home? Judging by you comments I think not. If you get smoke or anything inside from fireplace  then your chimney is blocked and TV is last of your worries. If all works as designed then there is no issue with putting TV above it. I have a fireplace at home, no TV above it, wall above it (where chimney duct is) gets luke warm at most. TV even if mounted directly to that wall will not touch it so no heat transfer.
To OP, can you get mounting points somehow in paneling without destroying it? If you planning to hang it from above which may be feasible think about wiring, can you get power and cable to it? May be to much hassle. Maybe look at paneling and if you need to make a hole choose a spot that may be easily patched.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Jul 3, 2017)

Tom.699 said:


> Strange comments, did any of you actually see fireplace at home? Judging by you comments I think not. If you get smoke or anything inside from fireplace  then your chimney is blocked and TV is last of your worries. If all works as designed then there is no issue with putting TV above it. I have a fireplace at home, no TV above it, wall above it (where chimney duct is) gets luke warm at most. TV even if mounted directly to that wall will not touch it so no heat transfer.
> To OP, can you get mounting points somehow in paneling without destroying it? If you planning to hang it from above which may be feasible think about wiring, can you get power and cable to it? May be to much hassle. Maybe look at paneling and if you need to make a hole choose a spot that may be easily patched.


There are literary hundreds of designs for a fireplace. So just because your experiences are limited to how one design works, it doesn’t mean there aren’t others.
Also, unless you have a completely closed system, with external air intake, you will get a certain amount of smoke. Regardless of how good of a draft the chimney provides.


----------



## qubit (Jul 3, 2017)

I really wouldn't put it above the fireplace. Smoke and heat will wreck it.

Put it on a stand to one side of it instead, no screwing required.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2017)

Tom.699 said:


> Strange comments, did any of you actually see fireplace at home? Judging by you comments I think not. If you get smoke or anything inside from fireplace  then your chimney is blocked and TV is last of your worries. If all works as designed then there is no issue with putting TV above it. I have a fireplace at home, no TV above it, wall above it (where chimney duct is) gets luke warm at most. TV even if mounted directly to that wall will not touch it so no heat transfer.
> To OP, can you get mounting points somehow in paneling without destroying it? If you planning to hang it from above which may be feasible think about wiring, can you get power and cable to it? May be to much hassle. Maybe look at paneling and if you need to make a hole choose a spot that may be easily patched.



Yes for 16 years, in fact the house had 2 which one was in the front living room and another in the rear. Soot gets every were and should get the chimney cleaned out anyways before moving any thing in the house or at least setting it up.

As SDVX0130 said there are many kinds of fireplaces, some are actually deep backed some are shallow which i have noticed in much older houses.  I would not be as worried about heat in most cases but more from crap that some time's  leaves the front of the fire and marks the center part of the chimney.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 3, 2017)

Tom.699 said:


> If you get smoke or anything inside from fireplace then your chimney is blocked



changes in Wind Strength and Direction can and do cause Temporary "Blowback of Smoke" 
People who live in CH /AC homes may not Realize this


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 3, 2017)

@OP need pics of mounting location... to give possibly proper advice from members.

You may want to get advice and options from a local qualified company/person that has experience in media installation or construction, if, you have no experience in the matter.


----------



## erixx (Jul 3, 2017)

Velcro mount it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 3, 2017)

I wouldnt mount a TV above a fireplace because my eyeballs would dry up while I am looking at it and i would find the flickering very distracting.


----------



## Laki89 (Jul 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I wouldnt mount a TV above a fireplace because my eyeballs would dry up while I am looking at it and i would find the flickering very distracting.


eyeballs will dry, TV will melt - not a good position at all (above or near fire)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Put it on a stand with your stbs, wall mounting makes it difficult to change cables


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 6, 2017)

I had a LCD mounted above the fire place for many years. Never a problem. I have a mantel and had it sitting on it. Never any soot, never any excessive heat. We have since replaced that TV with a much larger one so it is no longer over the fire place but we never had an issue.


----------

